# Varnish proxy server



## tom-pele (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi

At home i use for myself, :
ADSL-----Squid30:3128<------>varnish:8080--->PC/internet
I use varnish as proxy server combining with squid,
----------
I know varnish is designed for reverse proxy server;
______________

I'm wondering if it can be used on large scale ?
- as non reverse proxy, but for proxying purposes, or have I misunderstood something in the bigger picture ?

Cheers.


----------



## vivek (Jun 22, 2009)

Let me answer this one for you as we use both. 

Do you run content-heavy dynamic web sites? If so go with Varnish.Varnish was designed from the ground up as an HTTP accelerator.

Do you run client side proxy (i.e. browsing and caching)? If so go with squid. It has additional caching stuff that Varnish lacks e.g. peering with other proxies, strong ACL, squidgurd and so on.


----------



## tom-pele (Jun 22, 2009)

I'am wondering on a scenario,:  
A host with tradional proxy caching with
squid ,havp, dansguardian etc.
and another host with only varnish to accelerate the proxy host, so load avg . gonna drop since the only client will be the one with varnish, and varnish will take 'the beat' with the multiple clients, and thus the caching function will still run on squid
so its gonna look like this :

Internet / leased lined-----
> [ a host with squid,havp, dansguardian,]------> :3128 --------> [another host with varnish]:8080 --------> clientside i.e browsing.

Thank You


----------

